# التداوي باللون: منجم علاج للإنسان لم تسبر أغواره بعد



## قلم حر (24 أغسطس 2007)

*التداوي باللون: منجم علاج للإنسان لم تسبر أغواره بعد*​*توفيق محمد السهلي *
*بي بي سي-لندن *​ 






التشاكرا السبعة تعتبر مراكز امتصاص وتوزيع للطاقة التي يحملها الضوء الطبيعي
_____________________________________​ 
سواء كنا ندرك أم لا، تلعب الألوان دورا أساسيا في حياتنا، وتؤثر على حالة الإنسان الجسمية والعقلية والنفسية. 
وفي يومنا هذا ورغم مرور أكثر من 150 عاما على بدء دراسة تأثير اللون على الإنسان، ولاسيما تأثيره العلاجي، بصورة علمية، لايزال هذا الموضوع في طور الاستكشاف البطيء على الصعيد الدولي، ويكاد يكون مجهولا تماما في العالم العربي، اللهم إلا باستثناء بعض المختصين في العلاج المكمل، وهم قلة يعدون على الأصابع. 
وبغية نشر أهمية الألوان واستخدامها كعلاج مكمل، نشأت في الآونة الأخيرة العديد من المؤسسات ومراكز البحث والتدريب والعلاج المتخصصة في دول غربية على الخصوص، رغم أن العلاج بالألوان كان معروفا من عصور سحيقة لدى الحضارات القديمة لاسيما في الشرق الأقصى(الهند والصين) والشرق الأوسط ( بلاد الرافدين ومصر الفراعنة ويونان الإغريق). 




​ 

ومن أهم تلك المؤسسات غير الحكومية المختصة في العلاج باللون في بريطانيا "مؤسسة التدريب على العلاج بالألوان"، ورابطة العلاج بالألوان" و"الألوان الدولية" وهي جميعا هيئات أسستها "جون ماك ليود" إحدى أبرز الخبراء في العلاج في بريطانيا والعالم. 
الغرب والعلاج بالألوان :
بدأ الاهتمام بالتداوي باللون (ويسمى أحيانا Chromo therapy ) في أوروبا والولايات المتحدة في النصف الثاني من القرن الـ19، وإن كان العرب المسلمون قد اهتموا بآثار الألوان العلاجية قبل الغرب بقرون، فقد جاء في كتاب "القانون" للعلامة الطبيب الفارسي "ابن سينا" إشارة إلى تأثير الألوان الرئيسية على الفرد فوجد أن الأحمر على سبيل المثال يثير الدم بينما الأزرق يهدئه. 
أما أول كتاب غربي وضع حول استخدام الضوء لأغراض علاجية فكان بعنوان "الضوء الأحمر والأزرق, أو الضوء وأشعته كدواء" لمؤلفه الدكتور "س. بانكوست" ونشر عام 1877.وقد ركز بحث الكتاب على تأثير الأِشعة الحمراء المنبهة والزرقاء المسكنة على جسم الإنسان. 
وفي عام 1887 نشر الدكتور "إيدوين بابيت" كتابه البحثي الهام بعنوان "مبادئ الضوء واللون" أوصى فيه باتباع عدة تقنيات وأساليب لاستخدام اللون بغرض العلاج. 





الهالة البشرية التي ترى بجهاز كيليريان مؤشر على صحة ومرض الإنسان
--------------------------------​ 

غير أن العالم كان عليه الانتظار حتى عام 1933 ليتعرف على المبادئ العلمية التي تفسر السبب والكيفية التي يستطيع بها لون ضوئي معين أن يؤثر بشكل علاجي على الكائن الحي وذلك مع نشر العالم الهندوسي "دينشاه غاديالي" كتابه الهام في هذا الاختصاص: "موسوعة قياس ألوان الطيف". 
الذبذبة أصل الداء :
كثير من المعالجين باللون يعتقدون أنه حسب الطب الهندي القديم فإن للجسم البشري جسما آخر هاليّاً شفافا لا تراه العين البشرية ملونا يحيط به ويتخلله..يدعى الهالة. 
وحسب الاعتقادات الهندوسيه القديمه , فمن وظائف تلك الهالة امتصاص الضوء الشمسي الأبيض من المحيط وتركيزه في سبع مراكز للطاقة تدعى كل منها "تشاكرا" تقوم بدورها بتوزيع الطاقة الضوئية بألوان الطيف الأساسية على أجزاء الجسم. 
سألنا الخبيرة "جون ماك ليود"، التي أمضت أكثر من 28 عاما في مجال العلاج بالألوان وتدريسه في بريطانيا وخارجها لاسيما الولايات المتحدة، عن مراكز "التشاكرا" وعلاقتها بالعلاج بالألوان، فأوضحت أنها "بمثابة مراكز لتجميع الألوان من طيف الضوء الأبيض الطبيعي( نور الشمس) الذي ينتثر عبر جسم الإنسان تماما كما ينتثر عند مروره من موشور زجاجي". 





الخبيرة في العلاج الطبيعي جون ماكلويد تؤمن بقوة بتأثير الألوان العلاجي على الإنسان وكل أشكال الحياة
--------------------------​ 

وتقول "ماك ليود" إن مراكز التشاكرا تلك "تعمل عمل الموزع لقنوات الطاقة في البطارية( الجسم) وطالما كان توزيعها وسريانها، عبر قنوات خاصة ( تماثل تقريبا الخطوط التي تصل نقاط الوخز بالإبر الصينية) متناغما، طالما بقي الجسم معافى". لكن إن اختل امتصاص وتوزيع هذه الطاقة الذبذبية نتيجة نقص لون معين أو أكثر اضطرب الجسم ومرض. 
ويمكن مشاهدة هذه الهالة والتي تسمى أحيانا "طاقة الحياة" عبر تقنية من التصوير تسمى "التصوير الكليرلياني" (نسبة إلى مخترعيها الروسيين في الثلاثينيات من القرن الماضي "سيميون" و"فالنتينا كليريان"). 
وفي هذا السياق أذكر زيارة فضولية قمت بها لعيادة تشخص وتعالج المرض عن طريق تصوير ألوان هالة الجسم بتقنية جهاز كليرليان أثناء زيارة أحد الأصدقاء الأطباء في العاصمة الأوكرانية كييف عام 2000، وبعد التصوير قامت الطبيبة بشرح مبسط لدلالات ألوان هالتي والتي بدت متسقة باستثناء ما يشبه الذؤابة الكبيرة فوق الرأس ورقـّة في عرض الهالة عند إحدى القدمين، فقالت ما مفاده أنني "أعاني من نقص في التروية في تلك القدم"( قبل وصولنا العيادة كنا قد مشينا نحو ساعتين دون توقف أنا وصديقي) وبالطبع نظر صديقي الطبيب الذي كان يترجم ما يقال إليّ بسخرية دون أن يأخذ أيا مما قالته المعالِجة على محمل الجـِدّ. 





سماكة وعدد الألوان في الهالة تعتبر تشخيصا لحالة مرضية معينة عند المعالجين
-------------------------------------​ 
الطب التقليدي والعلاج اللوني :
لكن هل يعترف الطب التقليدي بنجاعة العلاج بالألوان؟ 
عموما لا يعترف الطب التقليدي تماما بالعلاج بالألوان وإن كان بعض الأطباء يقرون بتأثير الألوان العلاجي لعلاج حالات مرضية نفسية فقط. 
كما يشعر معظم الأطباء بالشك الكبير حيال ما يقال عن الهالات والتشاكرا والطاقة الذبذبية وعلاقة ذلك بالجسم وأعضائه. 
الطبيب "ماهر سلايمة" الأخصائي في التوليد وأمراض النساء في مستشفى مدينة "إلسينيور" في جنوبي السويد يقول "إنه لا يعرف قدرا وافيا عن العلاج بالألوان"، لكنه يقر بأنه "يمكن أن يكون مؤثرا في علاج بعض حالات الاكتئاب على سبيل المثال". 
أما الدكتور "عامر" الإخصائي في الطب النفسي والعامل في أحد مستشفيات سويسرا قرب عاصمتها بيرن، فيقول:" لم أسمع كطبيب عام بشيء يقول إن تطبيق لون معين كالأزرق أو الأحمر أو الأصفر أو غيرها يمكم أن يكون له تأثير علاجي على الإنسان، لكن ما أعرفه كطبيب نفسي أن هناك علاجا بالضوء الطبيعي لأمراض مختلفة مثل الاكتئاب، وحتى بعض الأمراض العضوية مثل داء الصدف، وأمراض جلدية أخرى، كما هناك أمر شبيه ربما هو استخدام الرسم كعلاج نفسي، وحسب علمي فإن العلاج بالألوان محصور لدينا كأطباء نفسيين في مرحلة التشخيص حيث يمكن الاستدلال من لون ألوان الثياب الباهتة أو القاتمة على الحالة المرضية النفسية للشخص مثلا." 





كل مركز من مراكز التشاكرا في الجسم مرتبط بلون معين من ألوان الطيف الأبيض
------------------------------------------​ 

غير أن الطبيب "بسام عودة" الإخصائي في أمراض الدم في أحد مستشفيات مدينة "بيرمنغهام" البريطانية يقول:" لا أعرف شيئا عن العلاج بالألوان، ولا أعتقد أن للألوان أي تأثير علاجي عضوي على الإنسان، لكن ربما يكون للألوان تأثير نفسي مثل تأثير الموسيقى مثلا أو التأمل، لا غير." 
أما طبيب العيون وجراحتها "مهند الخطيب"، والعامل في مشافي دمشق فقد "سخر من مفهوم العلاج بالألوان"، وقال "إنه شيء غير مقنع بالنسبة إليه". 
بيد أن "ماك ليود" تصر على التأثير العضوي للعلاج بالألوان، وتستشهد بحادثة وقعت لإحدى حفيدتيها التوأم عند ولادتها، حيث "كانت مصابة باليرقان، فقام أطباء المستشفى حينها بتعريضها لضوء أزرق بقصد علاجها، باعتبار أن الأزرق له تأثير خافض للحرارة ويؤثر على الغدد الليمفاوية وسوائل الجسم، مما ساهم في شفائها." 
ساخن وحار :
أظهرت الدراسات أن الألوان تؤثر على الجهاز العصبي للإنسان تأثيرات مختلفة، ويقول "دونالد واطسون" في كتابه" قاموس العقل والبدن" إن الألوان يمكن تقسيمها إلى مجموعتين: "الألوان الحارة" مثل الأحمر والبرتقالي والأصفر وهي مقرّبة وعدوانية، و"الألوان الباردة" مثل الأزرق والأخضر و البنفسجي والتي تعتبر قابضة وسلبية. 
فعلى سبيل المثال أظهرت دراسة في "مستشفى نيو إنغلاند" في الولايات المتحدة أن "استحمام" الشخص بالضوء الأحمر لنصف ساعة يرفع معدل ضربات القلب، بينما يخفض حمام مماثل مستوى ضغط الدم. 





تشتت الضوء الأبيض لتنتج عنه الألوان بعد مروره بموشور زجاجي
-----------------------​ 

كما أجرت "جامعة كامبريدج" دراسة على تأثير اللون على الحيوانات فوجدت أن الضوء الأحمر يخفض عتبة الألم( أي يزيد الشعور بها). 
وأكثر الألوان التي يفضلها الإنسان حسب عدد من استطلاعات الرأي فهو الأزرق بسبب تأثيره المهدئ والذي يخفض حتى معدل الشهيق والزفير. وهو لهذا واسع الانتشار في أماكن العلاج. 
أما أكثر الألوان المكروهة على الأطلاق فهو الأصفر لأن الفائض منه يسبب الشعور بالقلق وثقل الحركة ونقص التركيز وفقدان الأحساس بالهدف. 
وبزيادة كبيرة جدا عن الحد من هذا اللون يشعر الشخص بالتوتر العصبي وبالشك وأحيانا يتصرف بشكل غير عقلاني وغير مسؤول. 
ويعتقد أحد أبرز العلماء في ميدان العلاج بالألوان وهو "ثيو غيمبيل" ( في كتابه " العلاج بالألوان"-1980) أن الأحمر ليس لونا منشطا فحسب بل مسبب للسلوك العدواني، ويقول "إن الجمهور في ملاعب كرة القدم غالبا ما ينزع للعدوانية لأن تلك الملاعب تضاء بمصابيح الصوديوم الضبابية القوية التي لها مستوى مرتفع من الأحمر، بينما ينزع جمهور مباريات "الكريكيت" إلى سلوك هادئ جدا لأنهم يحضرونها في وضح النهار حيث مستوى الأزرق مرتفع". 
كما ثبت علميا أن طلاء جدران غرف الدراسة باللون الأزرق الفاتح مع وضع سجاد رمادي على الأرض وإضاءتها بمصابيح ضوئية عادية يخفض معدل ضربات القلب عند التلاميذ والطلاب، ويقلل سلوكهم العدواني والطائش ويزيد من انتباههم على شرح المدرس، على عكس مفعول طلاء الجدران بالبرتقالي والإضاءة بمصابيح "الفلورسنت". 





إحدى حضانات الأطفال التي أشرفت ماكلويد على تحويلها إلى ما هي عليه 
----------------------------------​ 
ملائكه بالألوان :
ولعل واحدا من أحدث وأبرز المشاريع في بريطانيا والتي طبق فيها العلاج اللوني بهدف التأثير على سلوك الإنسان وعلى جسمه وفكره ونفسيته إيجابيا، مشروع تحويل سلسلة من المستودعات الفارغة إلى 120 حضانة للأطفال دون سن الخامسة، وهو مشروع أطلق عليه اسم "ملائكة في الملعب". 
وقد عملت الباحثة الرائدة "ماك ليود" على تطوير وتصميم الشكل الخارجي واختيار الألوان الخارجية والداخلية بدقة للأثاث والجدران والأسقف، بل وحتى للديكور وألبسة الموظفين والأطفال وألعابهم وأدواتهم وسجاد الأرضية، فضلا عن الإضاءة في كل غرفة ودهليز وساحة داخل تلك الحضانات. 
وتقول ما ليود إن مشروعها خضع لدراسة علمية لمعرفة آثار الألوان على مستخدمي المشروع من أطفال وبالغين، فوجد القائمون على الدراسة أن أطفال تلك الحضانات كانوا "أكثر إبداعا وابتكارا، قياسا بأطفال الحضانات الأخرى، فضلا عن رصد نمو عاطفي متطور لديهم، وتعاون ولعب جماعي بقدر أكبر، وانخفاض مستوى الضجيج، وقدرة أكبر لدى الأطفال على تنظيم أفكارهم، مما أدى إلى نمو فكري أفضل على المدى الطويل، وانخفاض مستويات التوتر والعدوانية، وقابلية أكبر لدى الأطفال الرضع للنوم بسرعة وبهدوء، وشعور أكبر لدى الموظفين بالسعادة والرضى، وقلة أيام المرض بينهم." 





مختصو العلاج بالألوان يؤمنون بتأثيره نفسيا وعضويا على صحة الإنسان صغيرا أم كبيرا
-----------------------------------​ 
الألوان ومعانيها الطبية :
يتفق المعالجون باللون أن كل لون مرتبط بواحدة من "التشاكرا" السبعة في الجسم، ولكل لون لون آخر يكمله. 
وكما يقول البروفيسور د."نورمان شيلي" في "الموسوعة المصورة الكاملة لطرق العلاج البديل" يمكن استخدام لون معين أو مجموعة من الألوان المكملة لمعالجة اضطراب في مراكز "التشاكرا" أو لمعالجة مرض مرتبط بمنطقة جسمية مرتبطة بإحدى تلك "التشاكرا". 
الأحمر :
مرتبط بالـ"تشاكرا" القاعدية(أسفل العمود الفقري بين الوركين). يحفز الحيوية والقوة والنشاط الجنسي وقوة الإرادة ودرجة التيقظ. يستخدم الأحمر لمعالجة فقر الدم، فتور الهمة، والعجز الجنسي، ونقص التروية الدموية.لونه المكمل هو التركوازي. 
ويضيف د. "سمير الجمل" في كتابه "الطب الشعبي- حقائق وغرائب" أن الأحمر "مفيد لعلاج الكساح والتئام الجروح وشفاء الأكزيما والحروق والالتهابات وعلاج الحمة القرمزية والحصبة". 




​ 

البرتقالي :
مرتبط بالـ"تشاكرا" عند الطحال، التي تنظم الدورة الدموية والاستقلاب (الأيض). يثير البرتقالي الفرح والبهجة. يستخدم لمعالجة الاكتئاب ومشاكل الكلية والرئة، مثل الربو والتهاب القصبات الرئوية، كما أنه منشط عام ومقو للقلب، ولونه المكمل الأزرق. 
وحسب كتاب "الطب الشعبي حقائق وغرائب" يعالج هذا اللون "أمراض القلب والاضطرابات العصبية وأمراض والتهابات العينين مثل التهابات القرنية". 
الأًصفر :
مرتبط بـ"تشاكرا" "الضفيرة الشمسية" (فوق الكليتين-منتصف الظهر) التي لها علاقة بالتفكير والحكم المنطقي. يحفز الأصفر القدرة العقلية والتركيز والشعور بالانفصال. يمكن استخدامه لعلاج الروماتيزم والتهاب المفاصل، والأمراض المتعلقة بالتوتر. لونه المكمل البنفسجي. 
ويضاف إلى ذلك أن الأصفر "منشط عام في حالة الإصابة بفقر الدم، ويشفي إصابات الجهاز التنفسي مثل البرد والحلق والسعال". 
الأخضر :
هو لون "تشاكرا" القلب. وهو لون الطبيعة ويمثل النقاء والانسجام. ويعتبر أفضل الألوان الشافية حيث يستخدم لإحداث التوازن في الجسم. لونه المكمل "الماغينتا"( لون أرجواني أحمر عميق). 




​ 

التركوازي(الفيروزي) :
لا يرتبط هذا اللون بأي "تشاكرا"، لكنه لون مهدئ ومطهر ومسكّن. يستخدم في علاج الأمراض الالتهابية ولرفع قدرة جهاز المناعة. لونه المكمل الأحمر. 
الأزرق :
مرتبط بـ"تشاكرا" الحنجرة التي لها علاقة بقوة الإرداة والتواصل. هذا اللون مهدئ ومفيد في علاج الأرق، الربو، والتوتر، وآلام الشقيقة(الصداع النصفي) ومفيد في تقوية المهارات اللغوية. لونه المكمل البرتقالي .
ويعتبر الأزرق أيضا "منشطا للجهاز العصبي وهو مهدئ للأشخاص مفرطي العصبية وذوي ضغط الدم المرتفع، كما يفيد في علاج أمراض الروماتيزم وتصلب الشرايين ويهدئ الهياج الجنسي"، ويشفي أمراض الجهاز اللمفاوي والأنسجة القرنية وأمراض العيون، ويزيل الحصوات الصغيرة في المثانة. 
البنفجسي( النيلي) :
هذا هو لون "تشاكرا" تاج الرأس (قمته). ترتبط بطاقة العقل الأعلى، وهذا لون الكرامة والشرف واحترام الذات والأمل. يستخدم لرفع تقدير الإنسان لذاته وفي الحد من مشاعر اليأس فضلا عن علاج الاضطرابات العقلية والعصبية. لونه المكمل الأصفر. 
وهو أيضا منشط للذاكرة والتفكير ويشفي الاضطرابات المعوية ويشفي اضطرابات التنفس. 
اللون الأرجواني (الأحمر العميق) :

يرتبط بالعالم الروحي والتأمل وتحرر النفس. مؤثر في إحداث تغير وفي تنقية المواقف القديمة والهواجس، وفي خلق فاصل مع الماضي.لونه المكمل الأخضر. 





الطيف الأبيض يضم سبعة ألوان مرئية يمتصها الجسم عبر التشاكرا ونقص واحد منها يعني حصول مرض ما
---------------------​الأبيض و الأسود و الرمادي و البني :

لا يستخدم الأسود في العلاج اللوني وتؤدي كثرته إلى الموت، بينما نادرا ما يستخدم الرمادي(فقط لتقليل الشعور المفرط بالتكبر والعنجهية) وذبذبات هذا اللون قاتلة للجراثيم، ومفيدة لالتحام الأنسجة الحية والجروح. وأحيانا يستخدم البني (على شكل ألبسة) كعلاج شاف للأنانية. بينما يستخدم الأبيض أساسا للعلاج اللوني، ويمكن استخدامه لعلاج مرض الصفراء ولاسيما عند الأطفال وحديثي الولادة حيث يسلط الضوء الأبيض الشديد فوق منطقة الكبد فيساهم ذلك في الشفاء، كذلك ينصح مرضى السل بالمشي في ضوء الشمس وارتداء ملابس بيضاء. 
اللون فوق البنفسجي :
يقول الدكتور "سمير الجمال" إن هذا اللون ذو تأثير سالب "يشفي الكساح لكنه ضار في حال الإصابة بأمراض القلب والرئة ويسبب انفصال الشبكية في العين، ولا يستعمل في علاج السرطان لكنه مطهر وقاتل لبعض الجراثيم". يكثر هذا اللون في أِشعة الشمس. 
اللون تحت الأحمر :
وهذا اللون يساعد في إعادة تركيب كريات الدم الحمراء، كما يستخدم كـ"مسكن لآلام التهاب الأعصاب ويشفي أمراض فقر الدم والسل، ولا يستعمل أبدا في كافة حالات الاحتقان". وتكثر الأشعة تحت الحمراء في طيف الشمس في المناطق القريبة من خط الاستواء. 





المرشحات الملونة يمكن أن تستخدم مع مصباح ضوئي خاص للعلاج باللون
----------------------------​ 
كيفية تطبيق العلاج باللون ؟؟؟
الطريقة التقليدية التي تسعمل بها الألوان للعلاج تتمثل في "استحمام" المريض بضوء يشع عبر مرشح (فلتر) ذي لون معين لفترة محددة، حيث تكون حجرة العلاج مطفأة النور باستثناء الضوء اللوني العلاجي. بعض المعالجين قد يحملون شيئا ملونا مثل بطاقة فوق منطقة معينة من الجسم أو يوصون المريض بارتداء ثياب من لون معين. 
في إحدى الطرق التي تعرف باسم "تنفس اللون" يطلب من المريض تخيل لون ما وأن يقوم بـ"استنشاق" هواء ذلك اللون. 
وقد يوصي المعالجون أيضا المرضى بتناول أطعمة من لون معين و شرب ماء تشرّب ضوء الشمس عبر مرشّح أو لوحة أو شاشة ملونة، أو شرب عصير من لون معين. 
لكن الباحثة الإخصائية "ماك ليود" تنصح كل شخص بالتمشي في ضوء الشمس الطبيعي كلما أمكن ذلك. 
وتقول "ماك ليود":" يمكن أن أنصح أيضا بأن يضع الشخص زجاجات(قوارير) كل منها بلون من ألوان قوس قزح، فيها مياه معدنية، على حافة النافذة، وأن ينظر كل صباح إلى تلك الزجاجات ويحس أيها ينجذب إليه أكثر، وبناء على اللون الذي يشعر أنه أقرب إلى نفسه، يرتدي ملابس من نفس اللون، وهو ما سيجعله يحس بأنه أكثر سعادة ويقظة وتفاؤلا وإِشعاعا وقدرة على مخالطة الناس بنجاح."


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: التداوي باللون: منجم علاج للإنسان لم تسبر أغواره بعد*

انا فعلاً كنت قرأت من قبل عن  العلاج بالالوان واعتقد ان الموضوع اكبر من ان يكون فقط  للعلاج النفسى ......ميرسى يا قلم حر .........موضوع مفيد ........ قد نقراء غداً انه اصبح من اساسيات العلاج فى عديد من المجالات .........وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .


----------



## the servant (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: التداوي باللون: منجم علاج للإنسان لم تسبر أغواره بعد*

سلام ونعمة قلم,,,,

بص انا قريت الموضع مرتين بس للاسف مش فاهم حاجة هو دة اكبر من تفكيري ولا اية
ممكن تبسيط بعد اذنك للمجمل عشان الموضوع دة مهم ليا جداااا

سلام المسيح معااااك


----------



## قلم حر (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: التداوي باللون: منجم علاج للإنسان لم تسبر أغواره بعد*



Dona Nabil قال:


> انا فعلاً كنت قرأت من قبل عن العلاج بالالوان واعتقد ان الموضوع اكبر من ان يكون فقط للعلاج النفسى ......ميرسى يا قلم حر .........موضوع مفيد ........ قد نقراء غداً انه اصبح من اساسيات العلاج فى عديد من المجالات .........وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .


شكرا لمرورك و تشجيعك المتواصل .
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## قلم حر (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: التداوي باللون: منجم علاج للإنسان لم تسبر أغواره بعد*



frai قال:


> سلام ونعمة قلم,,,,
> سلام و نعمه
> 
> بص انا قريت الموضع مرتين بس للاسف مش فاهم حاجة هو دة اكبر من تفكيري ولا اية
> ...


1) الفكره :


> تلعب الألوان دورا أساسيا في حياتنا، وتؤثر على حالة الإنسان الجسمية والعقلية والنفسية


ملاحظه : العلاج بالألوان قديم جدا ( كفكره ) .
باٍختصار :
يؤمن أصحاب هذه الفكره بتأثير الألوان على الاٍنسان ( خصوصا الجهاز العصبي ...., و يقولون أن هناك ( هاله ) تحيط بجسم كل اٍنسان ...و تلك الهاله توضح اٍن كان الاٍنسان مريضا أم غير مريض ......من خلال دراستها من قبل المختصين .
يدعي أصحاب هذا الفكر .....أن هناك سبع نقاط تشاكرا ( و هي مراكز اٍمتصاص الطاقه و توزيعها الطاقه في الجسم البشري ....بحسب فكرهم ) .....تتأثر كل نقطه منها بأحد ألوان الطيف ( التي تنتج عن تحليل الضوء الشفاف عبر موشور ) .
الفكره بشكل عام : يقوم جسم الاٍنسان ب ( تحليل ) ضوء الشمس ( مثل الموشور ) و الأولون الناتجه عن التحليل تتجه اٍلى ( تشاكرا ) معينه ...... حيث كل لون يذهب ل ( تشاكرا ) محدده ........و عند حدوث أي خلل ب ( اٍمتصاص أو توزيع ) هذه الطاقه الضوئيه الناتجه عن تحليل الضوء ......ينتج المرض !
كيف العلاج :


> " يمكن استخدام لون معين أو مجموعة من الألوان المكملة لمعالجة اضطراب في مراكز "التشاكرا" أو لمعالجة مرض مرتبط بمنطقة جسمية مرتبطة بإحدى تلك "التشاكرا".


كيفية العلاج :


> كيفية تطبيق العلاج باللون ؟؟؟
> الطريقة التقليدية التي تسعمل بها الألوان للعلاج تتمثل في "استحمام" المريض بضوء يشع عبر مرشح (فلتر) ذي لون معين لفترة محددة، حيث تكون حجرة العلاج مطفأة النور باستثناء الضوء اللوني العلاجي. بعض المعالجين قد يحملون شيئا ملونا مثل بطاقة فوق منطقة معينة من الجسم أو يوصون المريض بارتداء ثياب من لون معين.
> في إحدى الطرق التي تعرف باسم "تنفس اللون" يطلب من المريض تخيل لون ما وأن يقوم بـ"استنشاق" هواء ذلك اللون.
> وقد يوصي المعالجون أيضا المرضى بتناول أطعمة من لون معين و شرب ماء تشرّب ضوء الشمس عبر مرشّح أو لوحة أو شاشة ملونة، أو شرب عصير من لون معين.
> ...


طبعا كلامنا نختصر .....و غير دقيق ( بسبب الاٍختصار الكبير ) .....و العلم ( حتى الآن ) لا يؤمن ب ( علاج الأولوان ) سوى ببعض العلاجات التي ترتبط ب ( الطب النفسي و العصبي ) بالرغم من أن بعض الدراسات العلميه الحديثه ( بحسب التقرير ) أثبتت فوائد علاجيه مهمه مؤخرا مثل :



> كما ثبت علميا أن طلاء جدران غرف الدراسة باللون الأزرق الفاتح مع وضع سجاد رمادي على الأرض وإضاءتها بمصابيح ضوئية عادية يخفض معدل ضربات القلب عند التلاميذ والطلاب، ويقلل سلوكهم العدواني والطائش ويزيد من انتباههم على شرح المدرس، على عكس مفعول طلاء الجدران بالبرتقالي والإضاءة بمصابيح "الفلورسنت".


منتظر لأي سؤال عن أي نقطه محدده غير واضحه .
الرب يبارك حياتك .


----------



## sparrow (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: التداوي باللون: منجم علاج للإنسان لم تسبر أغواره بعد*

موضوع اكثر من رائع ومميبز
وهو فعلا كفكرة موجودة من زمان جداااا
والناس بتطبق منها حاجات بس  كعادة متلا  وليس لمعرفتهم انه علمي
زي مثلا مرض الحصبه لازم لما تبقي عند الطفل يلبسوة اللون الاحمر
وايضا بعض الامراض الاخري
شكرا كتير لتعبك


----------



## قلم حر (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: التداوي باللون: منجم علاج للإنسان لم تسبر أغواره بعد*



sparrow قال:


> موضوع اكثر من رائع ومميبز
> وهو فعلا كفكرة موجودة من زمان جداااا
> والناس بتطبق منها حاجات بس كعادة متلا وليس لمعرفتهم انه علمي
> زي مثلا مرض الحصبه لازم لما تبقي عند الطفل يلبسوة اللون الاحمر
> ...


شكرا لتشجيعك و تعليقك الجوهري .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## Coptic Man (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: التداوي باللون: منجم علاج للإنسان لم تسبر أغواره بعد*

موضوع رائع يا احلي قلم حر

وبجد عجبني لاني مكنتش اعرف اغلب المعلومات

بس علي فكرة  التصوير الكليرلياني استخدم في تتبع هالات الاشباح وحالات الاتصال الفائقة للمعتاد وعامتا في عالم الميتافيزيقيا وساعد بالفعل في كشف بعض اسراره


----------



## قلم حر (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: التداوي باللون: منجم علاج للإنسان لم تسبر أغواره بعد*



Coptic Man قال:


> موضوع رائع يا احلي قلم حر
> 
> وبجد عجبني لاني مكنتش اعرف اغلب المعلومات
> 
> بس علي فكرة التصوير الكليرلياني استخدم في تتبع هالات الاشباح وحالات الاتصال الفائقة للمعتاد وعامتا في عالم الميتافيزيقيا وساعد بالفعل في كشف بعض اسراره


أهلا بالحبيب .
كلامك دقيق ( كالعاده ) , و أذكر أن ( فيلم ) قد اٍستعان ببعض التسجيلات ( الصوتيه ) على ما أذكر لما يدعي مسجلوها أنها ( أرواح ) .
أما التصوير , فقرأت القليل عنه , و للأسف قلة من المراكز العلميه تهتم به .
شكرا لمرورك القيم , و تشجيعك .
ربنا يبارك كل أعمالك .


----------

